# 2012 Patriot Autofest - Tulsa, OK



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey everyone,

Just a quick post on the upcoming 2012 Patriot Autofest. The date is Sunday, September 9th.

This is the third year we are doing the show, and as in past years, it is a 100% charity event. Every peny from every entry fee, raffle ticket, sponsorship, etc, will go to benefit the _Folds of Honor Foundation_, and the _Heroes on Track Program_. Both organizations benefit our U.S. military veterans injured in service, and the families of those killed in service.

This year, the event will host both MECA and IASCA Double Point competitions, as well as the MECA Show & Shine categories. 

The event will be held in Tulsa, OK at Car Trends. Registration will start at 8:30 AM, and judging will begin at 10:30 AM. 

Entry fees are $25 for each competition class entered. Trophies for 1st through 3rd place in each class. 

Check out the flyer attached, and let me know if you are interested in attending, and/or have any questions.

We hope to see some of you guys and gals next Sunday!

Thanks!


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

This has been an excellent event every year. One of the great shows not to miss out on if you can make it. 

Also it is one if not the only all charity show that is held. Hats off to Mark for putting this together each and every year.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

And also thanks for adding IASCA 

See you then.


----------

